# regent vs. broadmoor



## redbandit12

witch tractor is better? pros and cons to both? how do they compare to my 4212 hydro ?


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

The Regent is Simplicity's entry level Lawn Tractor, the smallest lawn tractor currently offered by Simplicity. The Regent comes in 5 different models ranging from an 18HP/38" - 20/38 - 20/44 - 22/44 - 24/50.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

The Regent has a 50" wheel base


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16

Moving along.... The Broadmoor is 3" longer than the Regent. The Broodmoor is a step up in size from the Regent. The Regent's frame is constructed of 12-Gauge Steel, where the Broadmoor is constructed with 10-Gauge Steel. The Broadmoor is built to handle more abuse and can tackle bigger projects around the yard. The tractor can be purchased in a : 18HP/38" - 20/44 - 20/50 with the Briggs and Stratton Vanguard 2 Cylinder. TO THE POINT! . . . . If you want to mow a small area and have room in your garage, buy the Regent. If not, the Broadmoor is better for handling the thicker grass and tackling bigger yards. It can handle more snow if you get a blower too.


----------



## ajcain117

I will add to that :: The Broadmoor also has a better hydro rear end K57 apposed to the K46 in the Regent. Ive always run Broadmoor here at my work and have had great luck. Normal replacement for mine are about 4-5 years with 1,000+ hours. I should say HARD hours.. Cemeteries and all town properties... 

Now a question for someone else, Why can't I seem to post a question on this form.. I have a Legacy that I'm battling with??? I've tried three times to post with no luck!!!


----------

